

HTML5 replace flash for datagrids? - freebsd_dude

All this talk that HTML5 will replace flash has got me wondering: one reason to use flash over ajax is flash is faster at rendering large amounts of data in a grid: say a grid of dimensions exceeding 10000x100. How will HTML5 increase the performance of grid rendering? Or will paging and on-the-fly (live) fetching still be needed?
======
mr_eel
"one reason to use flash over ajax is flash is faster at rendering large
amounts of data in a grid:"

I'm a little confused about the point you're trying to make here, given that
Ajax is a method for retrieving data from the server with Javascript. That has
nothing to do with rendering that data to screen.

Unless you mean the Flash version can preload all the data. This is a design
decision and can be made in a HTML/JS grid as well.

Regardless, this has nothing to do with HTML5 and the HTML5 spec itself has
nothing to do with performance. Performance is implementation specific.

~~~
freebsd_dude
"given that Ajax is a method for retrieving data from the server with
Javascript."

You're referring to the XMLHttpRequest object. Ajax is a suite of
technologies, XMLHttpRequest object being one of them. Check out the Wikipedia
entry on Ajax:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajax_%28programming%29>

